# Steve -? Your Pt/Pd Video



## kurt (Aug 12, 2012)

Steve – just got your Pt/Pd video along with the zinc I ordered a couple days ago & have a couple questions (I have only watched it once so far so may have missed something – I am sure I will be watching it several more times – a lot of “really good” info)

I am using HCL/CL (bleach) for my leach for cat combs

(1)	You mention adjusting the ph up (ph 3 -5) using soda ash --- what purpose does adjusting the ph up serve (I assume it is reduce the acid so less zinc is needed) also will arm & hammer washing soda work the same as pool supply ph up &/or could sodium hydroxide be used in place of soda ash?
(2)	You don’t mention anything about incinerating the combs – some combs have “a lot” of carbon build up &/or even an oily build up – should they be incinerated or is the carbon &/or oily build up of no consequence to the leaching process?
(3)	Do you need to be sure the solution is rid of the CL (from the bleach) before adding the zinc – or will the CL gas its self off from the reaction of the zinc 
(4)	Also – you are using a hydrogen touch for melting & you mention not to use the same rig that has been used for acetylene as the 2 in combination could cause making explosive compounds --- is it the 2 gases in combination that of concern or is acetylene it self the concern (I know acetylene gas can form explosive acetylides) --- if it’s the 2 gases in combination & not acetylene alone will a oxy/acetylene set up get hot enough to melt Pt &/or Rh (I know acetylene gets hot enough to melt Pd as I melted a 10 gram button of Pd from some pure Pd points I had awhile back)

Side note --- what I am doing here is processing 7 different cats – each one separate to determine actual recovery per cat compared to scrap yard value per each cat & will post results when I am done (that may be a while)

The cats I am processing & there scrap yard value as whole cats -----

(1)	Large GM - $107
(2)	Small KIA -$80
(3)	4 hole A-C - $78
(4)	Bread loaf - $72
(5)	Honda hot dog - $45
(6)	Standard small Ford - $45
(7)	After market - $6

I also have a question about dissolving PGM with AR &/or HCL/CL but will post that later

Awesome video – well worth the money – thanks again

Kurt


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 12, 2012)

kurt said:


> ...
> (1)You mention adjusting the ph up (ph 3 -5) using soda ash --- what purpose does adjusting the ph up serve (I assume it is reduce the acid so less zinc is needed) also will arm & hammer washing soda work the same as pool supply ph up &/or could sodium hydroxide be used in place of soda ash?


Uping the pH kills some of the acid and saves on zinc consumption. Baking soda is ok. I have made updated posts on the forum detailing using diluted HCl for the leach so you can skip the soda addition if you like.


kurt said:


> (2)	You don’t mention anything about incinerating the combs – some combs have “a lot” of carbon build up &/or even an oily build up – should they be incinerated or is the carbon &/or oily build up of no consequence to the leaching process?


Burning off carbon can leads to Pd losses so I don't recommend it, simply wash out and filter the carbon. Save the carbon and test later from the presence of PGMs. There is a thread on the forum discussing this.


kurt said:


> (3)	Do you need to be sure the solution is rid of the CL (from the bleach) before adding the zinc – or will the CL gas its self off from the reaction of the zinc


No, the bleach should be driven off as the solution heats up when you add the zinc.
(4)Also – you are using a hydrogen touch for melting & you mention not to use the same rig that has been used for acetylene as the 2 in combination could cause making explosive compounds --- is it the 2 gases in combination that of concern or is acetylene it self the concern (I know acetylene gas can form explosive acetylides) --- if it’s the 2 gases in combination & not acetylene alone will a oxy/acetylene set up get hot enough to melt Pt &/or Rh (I know acetylene gets hot enough to melt Pd as I melted a 10 gram button of Pd from some pure Pd points I had awhile back)[/quote]
Acetylene will work, but I prefer hydrogen as it is the accepted standard (according to Hoke and all PGM texts) fuel for melting PGMs. The regulator for a hydrogen rig is also different than that used for acetylene. [/quote]



kurt said:


> ...Awesome video – well worth the money – thanks again
> 
> Kurt


Thank you for the plug. I'm amazed at how few people actually purchase the Platinum video before beginning any PGM recovery and refining efforts. The DVD not only demonstrates recovery and refining of catalytic convertors, it also teaches good PGM chemistry skilss in general.

Steve


----------

